# PICTURES AS ATTACHMENTS....



## yagyujubei (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems like I spend most of my time on here waiting for attachments to open. I really wish that members would simply enclose them in the body of the message, so they are there for all to see. Lately, it seems I don't even bother to look anymore. It has always been my philosophy that if I want someone to see pics which I have posted, I make it as easy as I can to make this happen. Otherwise, why not simply put "email me for pics"at the bottom? Sorry for the rant, but I'm done opening attachments. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 10, 2011)

You posted that & then logged off 2 minutes later??!! You must be an impatient guy!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

I sometimes won't even open the pictures if they are attachments because of the delay it sometimes causes and depending on the computer I am using, attachments will not even open...


----------



## Candy (Oct 10, 2011)

I was thinking that exact thing yesterday. I use photobucket so the pictures are posted when you pull up the thread and then you don't have to click on it and wait for it to download to see it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, I can't use photobucket or tinypic, if it bothers everyone so much I will not post pics any more.Len ---all my pics were reduced in size for quick opening---Now off to remove my upsetting pics.Len


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Sorry, I can't use photobucket or tinypic, if it bothers everyone so much I will not post pics any more.Len ---all my pics were reduced in size for quick opening---Now off to remove my upsetting pics.Len



Please don't go do that, no one should take offense to this. We all know not everyone can post full size photo's. This is just stating how hard it is to open the attachments. If that's all you can do then please continue to post your pics.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 10, 2011)

Well Len, There are 9735 members here. I'm not sure that the few who agree with me qualifies as "everyone".Don't take this so personally.


??Len?? said:


> Sorry, I can't use photobucket or tinypic, if it bothers everyone so much I will not post pics any more.Len ---all my pics were reduced in size for quick opening---Now off to remove my upsetting pics.Len


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 10, 2011)

If the forum would make it easier to embed photos into the message, I'd be all for it. I'm not going to open a photobucket account just to post pictures on here that are not attachments.


----------



## Angi (Oct 10, 2011)

It does not bother me Len. Leave them up. If I don't really want to see a picture I just don't open it.


----------



## Tccarolina (Oct 11, 2011)

Len, leave them up. Don't be offended over this! But I do agree with yagyujubi, I won't open them unless I'm very interested. It doesn't bother me, though. I just may not view the pics.
Steve


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 12, 2011)

Just my $.02....in my experience on most forums, its been more of a hassle to try and attach images, so I created a Photobucket account long ago just for the purpose of posting pics on forums. In fact, I often just write out the post in notepad (including Image tags from photobucket) and then copy/paste to any/all forums I am posting pics on. This does make it easier since I'm involved in about 3-4 different reptile forums.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 12, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I sometimes won't even open the pictures if they are attachments because of the delay it sometimes causes and depending on the computer I am using, attachments will not even open...



 Me also........





Redstrike said:


> If the forum would make it easier to embed photos into the message, I'd be all for it. I'm not going to open a photobucket account just to post pictures on here that are not attachments.



 It is alot of work to post pictures, however a large part of this forum is pictures. It would be nice if it were easier for the users, more participation would take place.


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 12, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Sorry, I can't use photobucket or tinypic, if it bothers everyone so much I will not post pics any more.Len ---all my pics were reduced in size for quick opening---Now off to remove my upsetting pics.Len



Len, dont remove your pics. I do open attachments. : )


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 12, 2011)

What might seem simple to you, is not so simple to others, maybe you should create an Thread on how to imbed pictures into a post on this forum. Then ask a Moderator to sticky your Thread or maybe even post the thread location to the end of your signature.

I see the Thumbnail and the post description and I decide weather to open the attachment. Sometimes embedded photos don't apppear, but that is more of an IT issue.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 12, 2011)

I dont tend to open them anymore....  i have no problem with attachments!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 12, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> What might seem simple to you, is not so simple to others, maybe you should create an Thread on how to imbed pictures into a post on this forum. Then ask a Moderator to sticky your Thread or maybe even post the thread location to the end of your signature.
> 
> I see the Thumbnail and the post description and I decide weather to open the attachment. Sometimes embedded photos don't apppear, but that is more of an IT issue.



A member did create a thread that went step by step on how to post pictures using tinypic and it should be the same for photobucket..

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-to-upload-photos-via-Tiny-Pic#axzz1abmocTNG


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 13, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Sorry, I can't use photobucket or tinypic, if it bothers everyone so much I will not post pics any more.Len ---all my pics were reduced in size for quick opening---Now off to remove my upsetting pics.Len



Not trying to start anything, just merely curious...why can't you use Photobucket or tinypic (or similar photo uploading sites)?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 13, 2011)

There are several reasons, one is outlook express, what ever that is. has a problem, it says something is wrong but does not explain what it is, so don't know what to fix,and don't know how to delete it,the other is when I go to tiny pic it automatically takes me to photo bucket mobile,(they are tied together somehow) and I don't have mobile.I can put all the pictures I want into photobucket-tinypic but can not move them to TFO. I printed the directions that David (i think) posted and followed, still no luck, but that's OK I can live without posting pics. Len


----------



## ajlec2000 (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of the pictures that are posted in the body instead of as an attachment don't even appear for me in some browsers regardless of which photo service the OP may use.
I do ask that the box turtle keepers continue to post phots in any way they can. Those pics are usually worth the wait for me.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2011)

I also sometimes choose to not spend the time clicking and unclicking, unless I'm pretty interested. I must have recommended tinypic.com a thousand times by now. So easy.No accounts. No personal info. No resizing. No hassles.
Just go to the site, upload any size photo, and then copy/paste the IMG code into your forum post. I'm a total computer dummy, and even I figured this out on my first attempt.

To Len, or anyone else who can't make this work, just post them whatever way you can. I completely understand having computer problems and not knowing how to fix them. I have to call someone to come over and fix stuff for me. I think the idea is just that some of us would PREFER not having to click and wait to see all the fantastic pics.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> What might seem simple to you, is not so simple to others, maybe you should create an Thread on how to imbed pictures into a post on this forum. Then ask a Moderator to sticky your Thread or maybe even post the thread location to the end of your signature.



This was done way back in '08 and IS a sticky here in the "Tortoise Photos and Videos" section:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-to-post-pictures-in-your-forum-posts--5245#axzz1arEkYOs2





??Len?? said:


> but that's OK I can live without posting pics. Len



But WE can't!! I LOVE seeing your pictures!


----------

